# difference between nx1600 and nx2000



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

ok, i know that the nx2000 has a sr20de in it, has different ecu, harnes.... blah blah balh.
what i want to know is what are the difference between the engine mounts. iv read, and read, and then dug, and read more, but can not find out exactly the difference.
is welding needed to be done, or is it just a unbolt the old engine mounts, and bolt in the new ones.
i ask this because i might be able to get a crashed nx2000 (had rear damage)
im not wanting to know what parts i need nor am i after help on dong the swap (well not yet anyway  al i want to know is the difference between the engine mounts.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

*All you ever wanted to know about the differences in engine mounts for the B13.*

All of these parts will swap out in any B13, no modification is required of the chassis or the parts.

*Crossmember:*

The crossmember is the same for all B13's regardless of engine or transmission. 

*Front Crossmember mount:*

The rubber and plastic portion of the front crossmember mount are the same for all engines and transmissions, part # 11350-50Y00. The bracket that mounts to the engine block for the front crossmember mount is different for each engine, and apparently is not used at all for automatics. The GA16DE bracket is part # 11356-0M000 and the SR20DE bracket is part # 11356-58Y00. 

*Rear Crossmember mount:*

The rubber portion of the rear crossmember mount is also the same for each type of transmission regardless which engine is used. So both Automatic GA16DE and SR20DE trannies share the same, part # 11320-50Y11 and both Manual GA16DE and SR20DE trannies share the same, part # 11320-0M002. The bracket that attaches the rear crossmember mount to the engine/tranny (I forget which) is different for every type of tranny used in the car. The GA16DE manual tranny uses part # 11332-0M000, the 3 speed auto uses 11332-50Y21, and the 4 speed auto uses 11332-0M010. The GA16DE also uses a damper bracket, part # 11246-50Y05. The SR20DE manual tranny uses part #11332-58Y00 and the SR20DE automatic uses 11332-58Y10. 

*Driver's side transmission mount:*

The driver's side transmission mount is different for each engine and each transmission used. GA16DE 4 speed manual tranny uses part # 11220-50Y00, 5 speed manual tranny uses part # 11220-50Y05, 3 speed auto tranny uses part # 11220-62R00 and 4 speed auto uses part # 11220-0M010. 
SR20DE manual tranny uses part # 11210-58Y00 and auto uses 11210-0M810.
Now the bracket that connects this mount to the chassis is the same for all auto trannies regardless of engine, and the same for all manual trannies, regardless of engine. Autos use part # 11253-50Y11, and manuals use part # 11253-50Y01. 

*Passenger's side engine mount:*

The passenger's side engine mount is comprised of 4 different parts for the GA16DE, and 3 different parts for the SR20DE. These two share only one part, part # 11215-50Y10, two of this part are used and are referred to as "Engine Mount Stoppers".

The bracket that mounts to the engine block is part # 11231-50Y00 for the GA16DE and part # 11231-58Y20 for the SR20DE.

The GA16DE rubber portion of the mount is part # 11210-OM600, and for the SR20DE is part # 11210-0M800. 

The GA16DE also uses a bracket called the "Engine Stay", part # 11237-57Y01.

Can we make this a sticky? I've answered this question a million times and it takes a lot of time to write up.


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

damm yes, make this a sticky!
now.... when you refer to drivers side and passengers side.... are you meaning drivers US (right hand side looking at front of car) and passenger left, drivers on left side looking at front of car?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I fixed some things, so if you've printed this out, print a new copy. Yes, the driver's side is referenced in regards to US cars.


----------

